# Caravan club get their Aires in a twist again



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I note in the new CC magazine (page 68 ) has a warning about overnighting on Aires, and that people should only use them for "rest stops". Well once again they are not distinguishing between autoroute aires and Aires De Services / Stationnnement. 
It is recognised by all that there have been many reports of robberies at autoroute aires, and it is inadvisable to stop overnight at certain aires in France (and other countries), but PLEASE, Caravan Club, do not get these mixed up with proper Aires de Services in towns & villages.

:x :roll:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We read this and thought it was typical CC again re-affirming their stance against what they see as "wild camping" and to promote the use of official camp sites only.

Shame they have not yet woken up to what is happening in the real world and their needs and expectations of their members.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I saw this as well and wonder have the reporters ever visited some of the wonderful and spectacular aires that the french have provided us with. What would the french say about some of our over priced sites where it is more important to have a fully equiped toilet block than a dedicated facility where the local area benefits.

Thanks to the french who know how to treat us visitors.

Merci beucoup

Putties


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

It is not in the interests of the caravan club to promote or even get their facts right about aires, the club is no longer a club it is a huge business run by the few for the few who are outpricing old members.
I would suggest a fact finding tour of some of the elite of the caravan club to go and look at French aires and German Stella platz and see what other countries have done for the people who enjoy motorhoming and what could be done in this country.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Is a Stella Platz a parking spot with beer instead of water at the flot bleu?

Caravan Club imho barely 'tolerates' motorhomes. I'd thought about ne of these motor caravans that they talk about, but not sure how fast it would be if it's only powered by little electric motors from the habitation battery!


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Spent my first time in France in a Motorhome. Had 2 weeks and it was brilliant. Wish it had been longer :?

Planned on most stops on campsites, but didn't book anything. Good job.

spent first night on an aire, never went near a campsite the whole 2 weeks.

The saving, cost £32.00 on the aires.

Campsites cost if used £270.00.

Whats more I just didn't miss them.

All the best Wilt :roll:

*Why O why isn't there someting like this over here!!!*


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

All I say is stuff the *'Club'* if they don't sort out the booking fiasco - or should I say the lets reserve every weekend then cancel at the last minute when we don't want to turn up on a whim with no fees payable then I don't want to know.

Let them convince the membership that Europe is unsafe unless the gates are closed on you overnight and we will reap the benefits of good food and drink on our doorsteps. Aires are the way to go as far as we are concerned.

I am really thinking about cancelling my membership if things don't change.

Right off home now better get of this soap box first though :wink:


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I am a life member which cost me £100 back in the mid 70s. If not, then I would really question the annual cost. The CC seems totally stuck in a time warp over motorhomes. My father once told me about an AGM when it was again decided that motorhomes owners were not allowed to join. One reason put forward was that the owners ate their peas from the back of a knife!


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a word with CC at Pickering and they are unaware of mass bookings. The chap on their stand says double booking the same weekend is not possible and very few people don't turn up.

*He put it down to to few campsites and far to many people joining.*
This apparently is the official line.

All the best Wilt :wink:


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to read this months CC magazine because these pair of rascals played tug of war with it.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Sagedog said:


> All I say is stuff the *'Club'* if they don't sort out the booking fiasco - or should I say the lets reserve every weekend then cancel at the last minute when we don't want to turn up on a whim with no fees payable then I don't want to know.


Fair point indeed Sagedog - I only joined the CC for the first time at Pickering & a few days ago, tried to book a pitch for theis coming weekend at a site within 60 miles of where I live. Very few pitches available and none at any of the (dozens of) sites I fancied. Ended up booking a fuloly serviced pich at an independent site for a similar price to CC member rates - at the first non-CC site I tried!

Jon


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

04HBG said:


> the club is no longer a club it is a huge business run by the few for the few who are outpricing old members.


I joined a few months ago as I thought there may be some nice sites in / near cities to use.. Almost every week I have been bombarded with emails and posts trying to sell something.. Insurance, breakdown, vitamin pills etc... My paper re-cyling bag is filling up fast...

Not impressed so far and havent booked any sites as the on-line booking always says no space.....


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> All I say is stuff the *'Club'* if they don't sort out the booking fiasco - or should I say the lets reserve every weekend then cancel at the last minute when we don't want to turn up on a whim with no fees payable then I don't want to know.


On the other hand you could write to the club yourself or accept what WiltonShagpile has reported and not just hearsay about mass bookings and mass cancellations. I have reported before that the Club analyses bookings and I am sure if there was mass abuse they would do something about it.

Haven't read my copy yet so cannot comment on their report on stopping on Aires but it is well known they support camping on sites.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I know there are many gripes about the CC, and this has obviously got a few started, but can we please stay on the topic (especially as I started it   )of Aires and the CC? :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but can we please stay on the topic (especially as I started it )of Aires and the CC?


Beat me to it Mike! :lol:

How about a "composite" letter to the CC (from MHF Members) pointing out that they seem to have failed to distinguish between "Safe" Aires and Motorway Aires??

I know there'll be a "what's the point" reaction but at least we'll have had ouyr say to those who get it wrong rather than grumbling between ourselves


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > but can we please stay on the topic (especially as I started it )of Aires and the CC?
> 
> 
> Beat me to it Mike! :lol:
> ...


Yes, no good moaning about it if nobody points it out to them. I was just looking for a contact detail on the web site; I'll try and get on to them later - any suggestions for content?


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry Mike I did start to write on topic but the red mist was blown over me. Just one last point though Peedee _*I have spoken to the CC on several occasions *_and they are more than aware of the problems according to the guys and girls at East Grinstead they were thinking of a penalty scheme when I last *aire*d :wink: the problem with them. 

Back to my/your point, the whole system of aires in peps eyes who have never used them is that they are grubby motorway haunts that smell of wee(sorry). It is up to us the members of the forum to spread the word to those who ask and share our good finds so others educated or not can find these gems.

I think somebody more eloquent than I could write to the CC but would they take notice of a bunch of Motorhomers. We originally joined the CC when we were Tuggers in our late 20s. As some one said the 'club' has become a business and they need to protect their revenues.

:twisted: :evil: :x


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Yes, no good moaning about it if nobody points it out to them. I was just looking for a contact detail on the web site; I'll try and get on to them later - any suggestions for content?


Sorry for jumping in on your topic but I get fed up of people moaning but doing very little about it themselves. I might just bump into some club officials this weekend at a rally?

If you look on page 7, of the current mag, at the bottom there is a new address to email, its [email protected]. Who ever writes you could ask them to publish some clarifying articles on Aires and French Passion 

Back to reading the mag.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks peedee, will contact them later; maybe provide a link to Peejay's aires write up on here!
Up to my ears in month end invoices at the moment - got to keep the cash coming in :roll:


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Caravan Club*

The name says it all they tolerate us. in thier favour the club sites are of a very good standard and generally very efficiently run and very clean . Change in general rarely happens quickly in the UK a good example is the service points for motorhomes on CC sites in most cases they have a manhole cover which you have to align your waste outlet with not easy and in some cases damn near impossible if like myself you travel alone . In my experience the facilities are normally sited opposite to or adjacent to pitches i find this totally unaceptable .A. for those pitched in these situations its unhealthy with odours, spillage etc .B. at peak times as the tuggers are leaving its impossible to use the facilities as to do so especially on a Sunday morning would cause absolute chaos on the site one way systems . The obvious solution would be for those responsible for site planning and design to be sent to France to see how it should be done or even a visit to Van Bitz excellent site at Taunton where they have continental style service facilities. Prices well what can i say ! every year they get more outragous if the industry ( both caravans and motorhomes ) is to survive something must be done my observations indicate that we need to do a bit of trimming back why in this day and age do we need washing up facilities, Luxury shower blocks that are heated etc etc .Why when most vans have more than adequate showers ,heating, washing and cooking facilities why do we see an almost endless line of both men and women with buckets and bowls trooping down to the washing up area every morning and queing up for the showers , and awnings are regularly lit up in the evening by one or more halogen heaters, this is what fuels the inflationary spiral of site fees its partly a case of i have paid for it so i will use it and downright laziness and maybe an element of we change our van every 2 years and its easier to sell if the onboard facilities have not been used , well correct me if i am wrong this is not the ethos of the freedom and enjoyement that most people set out to obtain when they start motorhoming or caravanning .


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have written to the Caravan Club in the past about their attitude towards aires etc. I received a letter back saying they would quite understand if I did not wish to renew my membership. Needless to say, I am no longer a member of the Caravan Club.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

It seems this thread is turning into a CC-bashing one. In the long run the CC must change - I read somewhere that the membership is now 40% MHers and rising. If that trend continues, tuggers will inevitably become the minority membership section.

Waddy, I feel sure that someday (hopefully soon) the CC will realise that they must improve their MH service points. Meanwhile, I am grateful that they have immaculate ablution blocks and washing-up facilities. If they didn't the OH would refuse to go on any trips with me. (_Hang on - did I really mean that_?)

About the Aires - I agree with what has been said by other posters. The whole CC Magazine seems heavily biased towards tugger interests; so, that too will need to change. The MH members' interests haven't been given the attention they deserve.

SD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As a novice user of Aires (well, Stellplatz to be accurate) I was a little bit tentative as Sagedog suggested earlier. :? 

Suffice it to say that on our return from a wonderful trip to the Mosel, the first thing I did was order "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.!!

'Nuff said I think.   

Such a shame the "decision makers" in this country seem to have their heads in places where the sun don't shine!! 8O :roll: 

(I mean "in the sand" of course. 8O )


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Right - e-mail sent to the magazine address as quoted above.

"Hello

I note the piece in the travel service news on page 68 of the October 2008 Magazine entitled "Aires Warning".

Yet again the club seems to have got confused about the difference between autoroute aires and "Aires de Service Camping Car". The former are just parking areas on autoroutes (I am sure you are aware that Aire is French for area) and most of the motorhomers who like myself are members of www.motorhomefacts.com will be aware that there has been a problem with robberies at some of these locations, and avoid overnighting there; the latter are a network of stopping places & service facilities for motorhomes (camping-cars in French), provided mostly by local councils in towns & villages. They are mostly signed up locally, and provide a useful cheap alternative to camp sites where people do not want to pay for a full site when they are just "overnighting", or where they want to just visit the area. Quite often these Aires de Service are provided free of charge, or cheaply (around €5-€7), with coin / token operated water supply & electric hook-ups. Toilet & waste water dumps are normally free. Some are next to camp sites, some are on vineyards, some in town centres. Many of you will have seen the Aire de service at Honfleur, or the one at Calais (next to the port entrance, in front of the camp site). There is a similar network of parking areas for motorhomes in Germany known as Stellplatz, and we used some of these on the Mosel river last month - excellent value for money and in some stunning locations. When touring in France (and now Germany for the first time this year), we have used these Aires de service / Reisemobil Stellplatz as overnight stops, and they have been excellent value, normally with a reasonable amount of space; we also use camp sites when we want more than just a day or two to explore, or want to "stretch out" and use site facilities.
Can I point people to the guide put together on Motorhomefacts - 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires this sets out details of what can be found and has links to French web sites & books available.

So please, publish this in the magazine to point out to members that an Aire de Service Camping Car is NOT the same as an Autoroute Aire, and they (Aire de Service Camping Car) are a safe alternative to campsites for motorhomers.

Kind regards

Michael Turner, Bognor Regis
Membership no xxxxxx"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good to me Mike.   

I'll paraphrase it and send another email to the CC.

Beat 'em into submission eh! :wink:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great sounds good to me do we have a bet to see if it gets printed???

What odds do you think we would get well written Mike.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*caravan club*

I have only been a member of the CC and the owner of a motorhome 5 months. I have used the caravan club sites very frequently,this year though I have no experience of foreign aires However it seems to me that the CC sites are excellent and I personally have had nothing to complain about and I must say their booking system must work as they are always, if not full, as good as.Maybe a bit of praise for them would be good or I am missing something.As my experience has been excellent
Bri


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

*Do you know that the Camping & Caravaning Club hate the CC almost as much as us MH's.*
I asked a friend (a Tugger) which clubs best? C&CC or "CC".

God don't join the CC, he said. They don't know Maffakins been relieved. Tweeds and Brogues

Member of both. CL's & CS's are as close as u'll get to an Aire. £5.00 a night at the Jonas Trust site in the middle of Wensleydale.

All the best Wilt. 

Just booked Clumber Park (nr Worksop) for 6th to 9th Oct. CC site, no problem. :lol:

Perhaps ur right, They can't cope with there own successes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: caravan club*



brianamelia said:


> I must say their booking system must work as they are always, if not full, as good as.
> Bri


That's the root of this particular problem Bri.

They accept unrestricted numbers of bookings from members (without a deposit of any kind), some of whom book a good many weekends of the year, then cancel the ones they don't want to use - often at the last minute.

The Tewkesbury site (not far from us) suffers particularly badly as it is very conveniently placed for "en route" stopovers. The wardens there were very annoyed when I spoke to them last year, since they almost always have spaces every weekend due to late cancellations, but during the previous week have usually had to tell other members that the site is full so they cannot come.

Like Bognormike, I emailed the CC to suggest that they take credit card details at the time of booking and charge at least one night's fee for cancellations less than 48 hours in advance (genuine and substantiated emergencies aside of course.)

I didn't even get the standard computer-generated reply! Hope he has more luck!!

Apart from this one, and fairly crucial aspect, like yourself I have no particular gripes about the CC after 30 odd years membership, and find the quality of their sites consistently excellent and their wardens (with rare exceptions) always very friendly and helpfull!

Just to return to the topic  , I'm cynical enough to wonder if their confusion about Aires in the magazine is deliberate, and intended to generate a negative image among those who cannot be bothered to find out the truth. After all, if there were any number of Local Council Aires in this country I imagine a very large percentage of motorhomers would be quick to vote with their feet!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree with Zebeedee - the CC are perfectly aware of what an aire is and how it differs from a motorway service aire, but it is in their interest to tar all aires with the same brush and to frighten would be users away into the campsites in which they have an interest. It also 'covers their backs' if anyone experiences an attack - the CC can say "we told you so". Hence I doubt very much whether any communication to them about this will be acknowledged, at least satisfactorily.

For our part we have never had a problem with the CC but then rarely use the full sites, we joined to have access to the CLs which I guess is as near as the UK will get to aires.

BTW, why is it that mainland Europe are able to provide aires and spaces without barriers whereas leave an area open in the UK and the travellers move in?

Mrs. ****


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

**** said:


> BTW, why is it that mainland Europe are able to provide aires and spaces without barriers whereas leave an area open in the UK and the travellers move in?
> Mrs. ****


Hi Mrs ****

I strongly suspect this is because on the Continent any undesirable travellers _(not all of them are undesirable - especially over there)_ are "gently" persuaded to move on when it's dark and nobody is looking. 8O

In this country the innocent majority have to suffer because the lawmakers have made it so difficult legally to remove undesirables that local councils take the easy option. 

That's their excuse, but who would bet against the barriers being used anyway - it's far cheaper and easier than enforcing the law, (_and I'm not blaming the police here - they only do as instructed_.)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Aire d Service*

They could be talking about the same thing ! As not all Aires are safe, I Have read in Fr camping car mag a few stories of problems with Aires. and caravannes do turn up and park on them, I have not stayed on some Aires because they did not feel safe, And some even have full time occupants. Thieves have motorhomes also.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aire d Service*



silversurfa said:


> They could be talking about the same thing ! As not all Aires are safe, I Have read in Fr camping car mag a few stories of problems with Aires. and caravannes do turn up and park on them, I have not stayed on some Aires because they did not feel safe, And some even have full time occupants. Thieves have motorhomes also.


but you could say that about campsites as well, SS. Quite right to not stay when you don't feel safe. I've felt a bit iffy on some campsites.....


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> BTW, why is it that mainland Europe are able to provide aires and spaces without barriers whereas leave an area open in the UK and the travellers move in?


Two reasons:

Firstly, local councils are legally obliged to provide dedicated areas for gypsies/travellers _under certain conditions_.

Secondly, if travellers nevertheless trespass onto other areas, they will be swiftly moved on.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Right - e-mail sent to the magazine address as quoted above.


Well done Mike...and to Zeb for the follow-up EMail! Looking forward to (any!) reply!

I agree with those who say that the CC know exactly what they're doing by discouragibng use of Aires- not in their business interests is it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Well done Mike...and to Zeb for the follow-up EMail! Looking forward to (any!) reply!
> 
> I agree with those who say that the CC know exactly what they're doing by discouragibng use of Aires- not in their business interests is it?


Hi Tel

At risk of fanning the flames of yet another conspiracy theory, I do wonder if some of the very influential people at the top of the CC (and other similar organisations) may be/have been instrumental in discouraging the creation of Aires in this country?

It would certainly be very much in their own interests to do so, and arguably a dis-service to their own organisations if they _did not_ discourage such competition, as they would undoubtably feel the pinch if there was a widespread and far more economical alternative.

Shame if that is the case as a great deal of cash can be saved on the Continent by those who don't want all the (admittedly excellent) facilities provided by commercial sites (or the major clubs when in the UK).

Hmmmm??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A reply from the CC:-

"Hello,

Thank you very much for your recent e-mail, the information below has already been submitted for the next magazine:

Aires in France – Update!

We received a significant amount of feed-back regarding the article in last month’s magazine concerning the security of staying overnight on Aires in France, due the high number of thefts and attempted break-ins. We did not make it clear that the article was only referring to the Aires on the Auto routes and not the “Aires du Service Camping Car” which can be found in towns and villages.

Thank you very much for your feed-back

Best regards





Hazel Havell

Travel Service Information Officer"

It looks like they've had quite a few comments, then.

It remains to be seen whether they will post my (or other) letter in the magazine, rather than just leaving at that. :roll:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

bognormike said:


> It remains to be seen whether they will post my (or other) letter in the magazine, rather than just leaving at that. :roll:


Printing that would be better than nothing though Mike...?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Much has been said in numerous posts about why we don't have Aires in the UK.

I just wonder if MHFers here would really be happy to sleep at night in a UK aire. 

In general, in France, Spain, Italy and Germany, most aires feel "safe". 

The ones where we don't feel comfortable are few.

I just imagine UK aires in and around some of my local towns and villages and I'm not sure I would feel safe enough to sleep at ease.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > It remains to be seen whether they will post my (or other) letter in the magazine, rather than just leaving at that. :roll:
> ...


yes, but it would be nice for them to actually acknowledge that some of their members actually use Aires (DeServices :wink: ), and there are places to stop other than campsites in Europe :roll: . They could even do an article on stopping off at some aires  - can you see the flying pigs? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I just imagine UK aires in and around some of my local towns and villages and I'm not sure I would feel safe enough to sleep at ease.


Very good point Tony.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Much has been said in numerous posts about why we don't have Aires in the UK.
> 
> I just wonder if MHFers here would really be happy to sleep at night in a UK aire.
> 
> ...


No, we probably wouldn't feel very safe and what a terrible thing to say about our country. On the other hand do we only feel safe in France etc. because we don't know what goes on locally - i.e. would continental travellers feel safe in an English aire if they hadn't read the local papers?

Mrs. ****


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

**** said:


> Would continental travellers feel safe in an English aire if they hadn't read the local papers?
> Mrs. ****


An equally good point Mrs ****.  

I never think of wallet security in this country beyond obvious common sense, but have been known to wear a money belt abroad! 8O

Your point made I think!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



**** said:


> ...i.e. would continental travellers feel safe in an English aire if they hadn't read the local papers?


Well, I am from "the continent". :wink: And I am frequently using aires/stellplatz sites over here. And I do read the local newspapers, but I also do know the difference between reality, and the image of reality that is sometimes reflected in these papers.

Regarding UK: Were there more aires in UK, I would certainly use them as long as they "feel right", instead of wild camping.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for Posting CC response Mike.
The Club fall a little short of endorsing the usefulness of "Aires de Camping-Car" though :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The entry in the November CC magazine is exactly as quoted to me above. On page 44 (very small !) - travel service news.

After a brief run through the letters, I don't think they've published any letters about the subject. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I think the name says it all "Camping Club" which should include us but in reality means tuggers. I wonder how many of the people in positions of influence in the club are motorhomers? I suspect very few.

So why should they be concerned about Aries which in the main they can't or wouldn't use.

Olley


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

olley said:


> Hi I think the name says it all "Camping Club" which should include us but in reality means tuggers. I wonder how many of the people in positions of influence in the club are motorhomers? I suspect very few.
> 
> So why should they be concerned about Aries which in the main they can't or wouldn't use.
> 
> Olley


CC are somewhat paradoxical Olley - one of their senior members recently told me that 42% of their members were motorhomers. That's a substantial minority. Yet their magazine appears about 85% focussed on tuggers - letters, features, reviews etc.etc. Time for them to consider a shift methinks.

I reckon, if they really gave a review of their policies (club and editorial) top priority, we could see some initial changes within the next 25 years :?

Jon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Technophobe said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I think the name says it all "Camping Club" which should include us but in reality means tuggers. I wonder how many of the people in positions of influence in the club are motorhomers? I suspect very few.
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Been reading the History of the CC. 

In the timeline of the Clubs history, the CC was founded in 1907, but it wasn’t till 1967 that a motion to allow motor caravanners to become Members of the Club was carried. (60 years later)

It took them 60 years to allow us in.

And 41 years later - 

Its 101 Facts about caravanning and the Caravan Club, Fact No 87 states - 20% of Caravan Club members own a motor caravan.

Yep, we're a minority!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Just reading through this and can't help but think both the CC and C&CC have/are missing a great opportunity. If you think about it our CL's and CS's are probably a clone of the European Aires/Stellplatz/Sosta and at between £5 and £10 per night (many with electric these days) - isn't this a dead ringer. The "Clubs" should be advertising the hell out of their CL/CS sites as collectively there must be around 3000 or more in this country and I bet that the majority of our European campers/MHer's have never heard of them.

I have regularly spoken to French and German MHers who have commented on being put off coming to UK by the high cost of fuel and high cost of sites and on mentioning CL's they looked surprised and none had heard of them

Its about time the CC & C&CC published the CL/CS'sin a seperate book just as the Europeans do.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vennwood you have to be a member to use them, and you can't as far as I know join on a CL. Another point is, do the "clubs" make any real money out of the network? if not then why push it.

Olley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Even if you joined on a site, I don't believe you get your guide immediately. Its posted to you, so someone visiting Britain would not get the information there and then and I also doubt they would be able to access it on the club's web site immediately either?

peedee


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Olley,

That's true however the clubs could amend the rules to allow reciprocal membership for overseas visitors that are members of their countries organisations. They could even offer temporary membership to overseas visitors. They would make money out of the new publication and membership fees.

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Just thought - The Club could even offer temporary membership forms for overseas visitors - perhaps a form on the back or front cover of the book and if this was made available through European publishers like Vacarious books with France Passion etc. Then during the planing stage they could apply for membership in the same way that we do for France Passion etc.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps I'm in a [very] small minority that doesn't give a hoot whether Aires are given a 'bad' name by the clubs . . my opinion is that it then leaves more spaces on Aires for us to use !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

quite right, Vic, and of course tuggers aren't allowed on Aires.....


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

The 'Clubs' don;t want you or others to use Cl's or Cs' they do not make enough money for these so called Member clubs....on the other hand the Club Sites are usually open to Non Members, the high cost of these sites is one reason why I will no longer use them, as for warning us away from Aires in case of us being robbed, I was robbed on a Caravan Club site sods stole my A frame......Culloden Site Inverness, watch out there was a thief about


----------

